# Rucksack für PG



## Bender25 (16 Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich wollte euch mal fragen was ihr denn für Rucksäcke habt um euer PG ordentlich zu verpacken?

Bisher habe ich nur den Rucksack, der mit dem PG von SIemens mitgeliefert wurde. Da er sich aber so langsam auflöst, brauch ich einen neuen.

Ein Rucksack sollte es auf alle fälle sein, da ich im Sommer des öfteren mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahre und ich da keine Tasche brauchen kann.
Von der größe sollte er so sein, wie die alte Tasche, um ein paar Kabel usw. einzupacken..


----------



## ollibolli (16 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

guck mal bei ebay. Die haben da eine Menge Modelle zu echt günstigen Preisen. Da kannst du dir mal ein paar Anregungen holen oder gleich kaufen. Hab mir da vor kurzen einen Rucksack mit Trolleyfunktion ersteigert. Echt praktisch das Teil. Einfach mal als Suchbegriff "Notebook" und "Rucksach" eingeben.

Gruß Ollibolli


----------



## Automatisierungs-Rookie (16 Januar 2007)

Ein großer Versand-Händler, der sich auf Outdoor spezialisiert hat, dort findest du bestimmt was: http://www.globetrotter.de/


----------



## Ralle (16 Januar 2007)

Im Mediamarkt und bei Saturn haben die sowas auch, da kann man sich das Teil auch mal ansehen, sind aber alle nicht so ganz billig.


----------



## Bender25 (17 Januar 2007)

Also hat niemand ein "Spezial Rucksack" oder so.

Ok dann schau ich mal was ich so finde. 
Vielen Dank euch


----------



## ollibolli (17 Januar 2007)

Bender25 schrieb:


> Also hat niemand ein "Spezial Rucksack" oder so.
> 
> Ok dann schau ich mal was ich so finde.
> Vielen Dank euch


 
Kommt drauf an was du unter einen Spezialrucksack verstehst. Den den ich habe, der ist schon für ein Notebook gedacht. Ich denke ein normaler Rucksack ist nicht gerade zum Transport eines Notebooks geeignet, da die Notebookrucksäcke nocheinmal zusätzlich gepolstert sind.

Hast du mal bei ebay geschaut? Da sind ne Menge Beispiele drin.

Gruß Ollibolli


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 Januar 2007)

Bender25 schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich nur den Rucksack, der mit dem PG von SIemens mitgeliefert wurde. Da er sich aber so langsam auflöst, brauch ich einen neuen.



Hol dir einen bei Siemens, die gibts als Ersatzteil und sind nicht teuer !


----------



## edison (17 Januar 2007)

Habe einen Rucksack von Dicotaund bin sehr zufrieden damit - die Teile gibts auch bei Amazon - wird aber auch nicht güstiger sein wie der Originale von Siemens.


----------



## SPS_Fuzzy (17 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir den GIGA II von Deuter gekauft als mein Siemens über den Jordan war.
Der ist wesentlich angenehmer zu tragen, hat ne extra Notebooktasche dabei, die sehr gut gepolstert ist und in die das PG stramm paßt. 
Das PG hab ich allerdings im hintersten Fach, da ist es immer noch besser verstaut als in dem Siemensrucksack und habe in die extra Tasche meine Kabel...


MfG SPS_Fuzzy


----------



## handyman (17 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe auch lange nach einem Rucksack gesucht. Habe mich zum Schluss dann doch für ein etwas teureres Modell entschieden. Ich empfehle dir wirklich  lieber etwas richtiges zu kaufen. Ich habe mir den Rucksack "Work Station" von Jack Wolfskin gekauft. Der hat richtig Platz für Kabel und Zubehör sowie ein super Notebook-Fach. Kostet so um die 80 Euro, aber sehr zu empfehlen.....

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Markus (17 Januar 2007)

handyman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch lange nach einem Rucksack gesucht. Habe mich zum Schluss dann doch für ein etwas teureres Modell entschieden. Ich empfehle dir wirklich lieber etwas richtiges zu kaufen. Ich habe mir den Rucksack "Work Station" von Jack Wolfskin gekauft. Der hat richtig Platz für Kabel und Zubehör sowie ein super Notebook-Fach. Kostet so um die 80 Euro, aber sehr zu empfehlen.....
> 
> Gruss Daniel


 
ist der sicher von jack wolfskin?
finde den nirgends...


----------



## handyman (17 Januar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ist der sicher von jack wolfskin?
> finde den nirgends...



.....der ist sicher von Jack Wolfskin. Habe den Rucksack direkt im Laden gekauft.
....unter Google --> Bilder habe ich Ihn auch im Netz gefunden....

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Bender25 (18 Januar 2007)

Vielen Dank euch allen. Werd mich heute mal ein wenig durcharbeiten und schauen was ich bestell. Zahlen tuts sowieso die Firma


----------



## maxi (18 Januar 2007)

TATONKA​ 
ist angeblich das beste. 'die benutzen auch Bergwacht, Naturschützer, Rettungsdienste etc. für ihre Notebooks. Ich habe meinen schon 8 Jahre udn ist immer noch einwandfrei.


----------



## maxi (18 Januar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ist der sicher von jack wolfskin?
> finde den nirgends...


 
Jack Wolfskin sind ned so dolle Qualität.
Allgemein die Sachen was die basteln sind nicht für den Anwendungsbereich geignet den die vorgeben.
Gute günstige Firmen sind Salewa und Tatonka. Soll es das MAx sein Firmen wie Mammuth, das ist dann teils aber für Extremeinsatz.

Mein Kumpel arbeitet schon immer beim Sport Schuster in München. Der hat mir das mal bissel erklärt welche Firmen für was bauen und wleche gut, welche glump sind.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (18 Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe einen Rucksack von Lightpack.
Schlepptopfach und Aussentaschen extra Thermoisoliert und Gepolstert.
Und viiiieeel platz für zubehör.
Hab ich mal im e-Bäh gekauft für ?80 Euro?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (18 Januar 2007)

Nachtrag:
http://cgi.ebay.de/LIGHTPAK-Rucksack-fuer-17-Notebook-zBsp-SONY-DELL-ACER_W0QQitemZ250073217502QQihZ015QQcategoryZ107247QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Mittlerweile auch deutlich günstiger!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## maxi (23 Januar 2007)

Der sieht auch gut aus,
vor allem die Alufolie für Flugzeugcheck.
In deinen paat auch glaub mehr Brotzeit und Bier rein als in meinen.


----------



## dpd80 (23 Januar 2007)

Ich habe für mein normales Notebook zu Hause eine Tasche von EASTPAK und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit, die haben auch Rucksäcke. Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut und je nach Modell gibt es sehr viel Platz für Kabel usw.


Wo wir gerade dabei sind. Ich suche schon seit Wochen eine Ringbuchmappe (sowas http://www.studserv.de/shop/mypaper_229265A2.gif ). Aber ich möchte nicht so ein Leder oder Kunstleder-Teil, dafür bin ich zu jung  Ich hab mal sowas aus nem Nylon-Material gesehen. Weiß jemand, wo ich sowas bekomme?


----------

